# Google is drunk



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been seeing the weirdest ads in this forum while using iPhone haha

This one is for gynecomastia (enlarged breasts in men) wraps, after I was asking for advice re my fractured ribs :vs_laugh:
Have you seen any funny ads here lately?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I use Ad Blocker. 

I don't see any ads.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Robie said:


> I use Ad Blocker.
> 
> I don't see any ads.


I'm on my iPhone, I almost never use my laptop anymore  It's not a pop-up ad, it's under sponsored links on the very bottom of the page.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I rarely pay attention to the ads on my phone. Screen is too small and is cracked. Takes all I can do to read articles on it! :vs_laugh:

Like Robie, I use Ad Blocker on the laptop.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are no fun :sad2:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah I agree something had changed since the first of the year. Search Tempest is down, Craigslist can no longer be searched efficiently. Anything you look at instantly fills your screen with ads related to item. Even if only for a second. Search for info to say repair cars is now a waste of time. Won't pull up anything close to what your looking for. Goggle as a search engine is done over with. It's all about advertising, instead of giving the consumer what they need.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What few ads that do manage to pop up on my screen (I have ad blockers), I never pay attention to.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I keep getting pop up ads for Hot Russian Brides. :devil:

I keep looking to see if your on there or not TG. :angel:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I keep getting pop up ads for Hot Russian Brides. :devil:
> 
> I keep looking to see if your on there or not TG. :angel:


I'm not and I'm not hot :vs_blush:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> I keep getting pop up ads for Hot Russian Brides. :devil:
> 
> I keep looking to see if your on there or not TG. :angel:


LMAO , :vs_shocked:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I miss the old shake weight ads. getting "buff" while performing "that" action is just counter intuitive. Why buy a shake weight when the real thing is right over here chugging a beer watching Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I used to see those Russian bride popups and followed one. There were pictures of a few attractive young ladies but I think the reality is more like a tractor in a babushka.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

TG said:


> I'm not and I'm not hot :vs_blush:


Your a chic that preps. How much more HOT does it get.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TG said:


> I'm not and I'm not hot :vs_blush:


Liar. You posted a picture of yourself briefly once. You are far from a tractor in a babushka.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

tractor in a babushka :vs_lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Liar. You posted a picture of yourself briefly once. You are far from a tractor in a babushka.


I remember other members posted photos too, I deleted mine 3min after I posted hehe


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> I remember other members posted photos too, I deleted mine 3min after I posted hehe


I guess I missed that one. It's probably a good thing. If I posted a picture of myself it would have taken out the server and shut the system down.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I guess I missed that one. It's probably a good thing. If I posted a picture of myself it would have taken out the server and shut the system down.


haha You'd have all the female members going crazy


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> haha You'd have all the female members going crazy


Darn right! Running around thinking how do I get the hell out of here. :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If Google were right, I'd be a bankrupt, impotent, celebrity-entranced, toenail-fungus-infected, porn-addicted reprobate, in need of a lawyer to keep me out of prison. 

Maybe I shared too much just now.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hehehe


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I keep getting pop up ads for Hot Russian Brides. :devil:
> 
> I keep looking to see if your on there or not TG. :angel:


Great! Now because of your comment, I keep on seeing Russian brides EVERYWHERE, not just this forum haha


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

TG said:


> Great! Now because of your comment, I keep on seeing Russian brides EVERYWHERE, not just this forum haha


Ha ha. If you can't beat them then join them. Ha ha


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Do you like big breasted men... said nobody ever


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess we can all fall prey to stereotypes. As a young CSI tech in Memphis this colored my view of Russian women. I like the big red star on the beach ball.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I guess we can all fall prey to stereotypes. As a young CSI tech in Memphis this colored my view of Russian women. I like the big red star on the beach ball.


Aaaahhhghh!!!!! Not Russian! :vs_laugh:
My 78 year-old aunt still turns heads


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Do you like big breasted men... said nobody ever


You never know, whatever rocks your tank


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TG said:


> You never know, whatever rocks your tank


See, we say boat....Our resident Russian says tank. Need I say more? 

And yes, your Aunt is hot too.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> See, we say boat....Our resident Russian says tank. Need I say more?
> 
> And yes, your Aunt is hot too.


Tanks are beautiful too


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TG said:


> Tanks are beautiful too


They are indeed!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TG said:


> I remember other members posted photos too, I deleted mine 3min after I posted hehe


I saw it. :tango_face_smile:

What guy could ever forget that? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I've been seeing the weirdest ads in this forum while using iPhone haha
> 
> This one is for gynecomastia (enlarged breasts in men) wraps, after I was asking for advice re my fractured ribs :vs_laugh:
> Have you seen any funny ads here lately?
> ...


How to control man boobs you say? Tell me more!

P.S. Asking for a friend.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> How to control man boobs you say? Tell me more!
> 
> P.S. Asking for a friend.


Pushups. 50 at a time, 3 times a day.
Works even better if you have a Drill Sergeant pushing down on your butt with his boot.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Butterflies and preachers have taken care of the pecs. After decades of walking and calf lifts My doctor's nurse said "Oh my God, your legs are..... then she just got quiet" Awwww yeah!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Butterflies and preachers have taken care of the pecs. After decades of walking and calf lifts My doctor's nurse said "Oh my God, your legs are..... then she just got quiet" Awwww yeah!


Good for you. I keep getting told about some contraption called a Stairmaster. I politely explain that my days are running are over.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm on a high fiber, low calorie, low fat diet at the moment because I have to meet my Biometrics goals one last time. My triglycerides have been high, my ldl is high and my hdl has been low. I have an appointment on the 19th and I hope to be in range. Retiring with better numbers than the 25 year old SWAT guys is the goal. Time has kicked my butt though. I am going to get a nuclear treadmill test and colonoscopy done in June. I'm asymptomatic but who knows?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Good for you. I keep getting told about some contraption called a Stairmaster. I politely explain that my days are running are over.


You do not run on a stairmaster, you climb it :vs_laugh: It's a REALLY nice burn!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Waiting for my stupid ribs to heal, the pain is so annoying. All this talk of exercising makes me want to climb something :vs_laugh:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't push it. I pushed mine and ended up with a pneumo thorax and a chest tube with water seal. When you can't be active, diet and focus on healing your body. Right now you need to push fluids, carbs and whatever antibiotics and steroids your doctor prescribed. When you are healed, mild cardio, low weight high repetition. exercise will always see you through.

I'm really liking the Peleton right now.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Don't push it. I pushed mine and ended up with a pneumo thorax and a chest tube with water seal. When you can't be active, diet and focus on healing your body. Right now you need to push fluids, carbs and whatever antibiotics and steroids your doctor prescribed. When you are healed, mild cardio, low weight high repetition. exercise will always see you through.
> 
> I'm really liking the Peleton right now.


I'm not on any meds but I'm taking it easy, I can finally take deep breaths without screaming, very slowly walked my girls to school and my coach/priest drove me to church today, like I had a choice  
6-8 weeks of moving like a turtle might make me insane, which might begin to be evident in my posts at PF.

You mean Peloton cycle indoors? I'm watching very old track and field events on youtube.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes. The 2250.00 stationary cycle. Low impact but gets the heart rate up. My goal is to smoke the trainers. Just take it easy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Yes. The 2250.00 stationary cycle. Low impact but gets the heart rate up. My goal is to smoke the trainers. Just take it easy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I saw an ad for it, of'course, I really want it now. Have fun and smoke them!


----------

